# Missing On Loan...Murphy Shetland gelding



## joeanne (29 May 2011)

Murphy was taken on loan 8 years ago. Owner went to check on Murphy recently, to discover he was no longer at the loaner's yard.
Owner called loanee who informed her she had loaned the pony to her friend. Owner informed loanee she required the address as she wished to collect pony and take him home.
Arrangements were made to take the pony back to loanee and owner would collect. Phone call tonight from loanee saying she was not going to destroy her friends life by removing the pony from her, and the pony is "away competing".
Owner will log pony as stolen first thing in the morning.
Murphy is a dak brown miniture shetland gelding.
He is 16 yrs old. 
He was put on loan in the Petersfield area in Hampshire.
Pics to follow along with contact details.


----------



## stormhorse (30 May 2011)

has the owner been in touch with missing horses on loan & sorted out details on ned online?


----------



## joeanne (30 May 2011)

waiting for MHOL to respond.
Details as on passport:
Name: Murphy
Sex: Gelding
Breed: unregistered shetland pony
DOB:1993
Microchip: 958000000644355
Colour: Dun (not brown as stated).
We have contact details for the lady who loaned him, but she refuses to return the pony to his rightful owner.
Its believed the pony may have been sold on.


----------



## Cuffey (30 May 2011)

Does owner still have passport or passport number Joeanne?

Please can she associate herself with pony on NED and fill in report for Missing on Loan
http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/LostStolen.aspx


----------



## joeanne (30 May 2011)

Have already advised her to do so Cuffey, and we are awaiting contact from MHOL.
Very frustrating, but we DO have an address for loanee, and contact details.
Owner is also contacting microchipping database to flag him as stolen.


----------



## joeanne (31 May 2011)

Now listed as missing on loan on NED....


----------



## joeanne (31 May 2011)

Murphy.....


----------



## JessandCharlie (1 June 2011)

Hope he's back home and safe soon! 

J&C


----------



## joeanne (1 June 2011)

Murphy is still missing. Was put on loan to Katrina Baker.....discipline manager of Cowdray Hunt Pony Club.....someone who really ought to know better! Murphy is actually pictured on thier home page with a much larger horse.
Katrina Baker is at this time refusing to return Murphy, and has "put him out on loan to a friend"....This leads to fears Murphy may have been sold on.


----------



## Cuffey (1 June 2011)

email to DC perhaps?

http://www.cowdrayhunt.com/contact.html


----------



## joeanne (1 June 2011)

Cuffey...you are bloody great you know!
Why did I not think of that? Duh!
Email about to be sent right now!


----------



## Tinseltoes (2 June 2011)

ANY news yet????????? Hope you find him soon!!!


----------



## galaxy (2 June 2011)

I know the DC of Cowdray.  But tbh I'm not sure what you expect her to do?  Cowdray is a huge PC and I doubt she'll know personally where the pony is.  But if she can help you I'm sure she will.


Has the pony been reported as stolen to the police?  If I were your friend I would put huge pressure on the woman who was meant to have him.  Maybe a solicitors letter?


----------



## Cuffey (2 June 2011)

Galaxy23
If Murphy is well enough known in this PC to appear on their homepage I dont think it will take the DC long to get to the bottom of the story.


----------



## joeanne (2 June 2011)

Galaxy23, the pony is not just on loan to a PC member, he was put on loan to a DICIPLINE MANAGER!!! 
Someone who teaches the children. Someone who ought to know better than to a) withold a pony from his owner, and b) move the pony without his passport.....
Pressure IS being applied, but its a slow process, and the ideal would be the woman handing Murphy back. 
Would you want a person like this involved with your child? I certainly would not!


----------



## galaxy (2 June 2011)

joeanne said:



			Galaxy23, the pony is not just on loan to a PC member, he was put on loan to a DICIPLINE MANAGER!!! 
Someone who teaches the children. Someone who ought to know better than to a) withold a pony from his owner, and b) move the pony without his passport.....
Pressure IS being applied, but its a slow process, and the ideal would be the woman handing Murphy back. 
Would you want a person like this involved with your child? I certainly would not!
		
Click to expand...

Oh don't get me wrong, I think this woman is 100% in the wrong and I feel so so sorry for your friend.    It's terrible.

I have been thinking, if you are trying to find the pony, it may be worth contacting Rachel Wilson, the "mushroom" coordinator on that list as she would be in charge of the age of rider that would be riding this pony and may possibly know where he is?

I was more thinking you were trying to find out where the pony is, rather than reporting the individuals actions (which you are right to do).  As someone involved in PC (although not Cowdray I'm afraid, the Cowdray DC is a friends Mum) I just know the DC wouldn't necessarily know where the pony was, but I bet the person in charge of the age group might.


----------



## joeanne (3 June 2011)

Thank you G!
I will get onto that now.


----------



## MHOL (5 June 2011)

Have emailed the owner asking for details


----------



## joeanne (5 June 2011)

Do you want her contat details MHOL?
I have emailed you on her behalf but was waiting for a response!


----------



## MHOL (6 June 2011)

joeanne said:



			Do you want her contat details MHOL?
I have emailed you on her behalf but was waiting for a response!
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure you emailed us as i have just checked the emails and can't find it? I emailed Emily and haven't had a response yet. I have friend requested her on FB.


----------



## joeanne (6 June 2011)

I used the mail address on the MHOL website. I did try to call the number but just got the answerphone service.
You should hear from Em as soon as she gets in from work!


----------



## JessandCharlie (10 June 2011)

Bump 

J&C


----------



## joeanne (15 June 2011)

Another picture of Murphy.


----------



## ester (17 June 2011)

Joeanne, they don't look like the same pony to me  I saw that pic when you first posted about him appearing on the pc website but the pony above seems to have 3 white socks which aren't in the first picture.


----------



## joeanne (17 June 2011)

Will double check with owner!!


----------



## JessandCharlie (21 June 2011)

Bump  Is he home yet? 

J&C


----------

